# Hands-On Black Chough



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Got a pack of this today after a month of Hasbean packs. I wasn't prepared for the difference. It knocked my face off with a pour over cup. Frankly, it reminded me of Bovril - a bit over extracted but tasty. Smokey, ashy, chocolatey flavours.

Rushed an espresso with it before popping out - ground too fine and choked the machine before spitting out a thimbleful of diesel. Vile!

Shall continue tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I've only tried this as espresso. Gotta be honest - its far too dark. Even as soon as you open the bag, it smells carbony and there's huge amounts of oil visible. I didn't want to waste it, so used it in lattes in the morning, which its ok in, but as an espresso on its own, i could not find a way to make this tasty.

I find all their blends too dark for my tastes oddly. However, for people who prefer dark roast, with more chocolaty, nuty, toasty flavours, i couldn't fault Hands On's service one bit.


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

Monkey_Devil said:


> However, for people who prefer dark roast, with more chocolaty, nuty, toasty flavours


Exactly, it's a dark roast, and personally for me it's one of my favorites. Every so often I try a bag of HasBean and end up getting fustrated because I can't get the taste I want, there'yre just too light for me. If dark roasts aren't for you fair enough, but if dark roasts are your thing I think it's a fantastic coffee. As an espresso it has quite a narrow window but when you hit it there is lovely sweet and bitter balance that reminds me of a of a really dark chocolate.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Took a few shots to get this one one right & tame the bitterness to a pleasant level (used to lighter roasts) I ended up 15.5g producing 21g in 25 seconds cutting the shot well before clear blonding...pretty tasty and bitter-sweet. Really nice in milk-based drinks. Unfortunately , for some strange reason, it makes my nose go stuffy (tested this 3 times now) , had to resort to Sudafed to unblock!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

See i went on the side of tight shot, trying shots between 100% and 70% brew ratio to try and draw out the sweetness but couldn't succeed. Odd thing is, I think I once would have preferred the dark roasts, but I've perhaps adjusted my preference by generally always ordering from Hasbean. I was surprised at how dark Hands On's medium roast was, because obviously Steve at Hasbean sets his boundaries a little earlier; not too say either is right or wrong.

I'd encourage anyone to give this small business a try though. They seem friendly, the customer service is good and the prices are on par with other major roasters.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I've just finished the bag. Really liked it. Very consistent, needed a fine grind and a slow shot to bring out the treacly goodness. Great espresso but beautiful caramel flavours in milk.


----------

